# SIMA Build a Bid Workshop



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking to see if anyone had some feedback on these workshops. I have plowed before but this year I am going out on my own and am lost as to how to bid. With landscaping if you underbid or overbid it is not that bad but with snow I feel as if it is alot worse.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Jeff,
pm sent


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I didn't know that these workshops existed, I'm interested in getting some feedback as well.


----------



## SIMASTAFF (Feb 11, 2008)

*Build a Bid/Beyond the Bid Workshops*

mcw and Jeff,

This is Brian with SIMA, I am sure you'd like to hear feedback from fellow snow pros hopefully some of the folks who've attended the Build a Bid in the past will post here...but I can tell you that I helped manage the creation of our Build a Bid and Beyond the Bid workshops. Both of them are member-driven, and all of the content included was provided by many contractors, I would say we worked with 8-10 contractors originally to create the Build a Bid, with a lot of heavy lifting from a group of 4 individuals. The Beyond the Bid program is the extension of Build a Bid, and deals a lot with strategy, managing your capacity and ability to grow in snow, etc.

Both of these programs offer a great chance to see how other contractors bid, sale, and manage snow...and its a great place to network and get to know other folks in the industry. Each Build a Bid/Beyond the Bid in the states will feature at least one speaker who is a contractor managing snow and ice just like you, and another speaker who is an industry consultant with year's of experience in snow...

We are proud of these programs and overall the majority of people who've attended them (we've had I think over 250 folks go through these by now) have rated them as above average and helpful. Hope this gives you a little insight, and hope you can both make it to one of these programs!

Sincerely, 
Brian K. Birch
Assistant Executive Director
SIMA


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've not been able to make a workshop yet around my schedule after trying for 2 years now, but I can tell you I've talked to a lot of other contractors that have attended, and never heard a bad word yet. It is a little costly, but the way I look at it your investing in yourself! Next year I'm gona make sure to get to them both as I'm really looking forward to it. Please let us know how it was if you end up attending. Rather then take the word of someone thats never attended, talk to someone that has. Good luck with your business this year!


----------



## SIMASTAFF (Feb 11, 2008)

*Early bird extended*

Hi all, just wanted to update you that we have extended the early bird pricing for all Build a Bid and Beyond the Bid workshops until July 20th, as we know that saving every penny is key...You can still get the better price on any of these workshops if you register ASAP!

Here are some responses from previous attendees, overall the feedback has been extremely positive for our workshops:

_The trip was worthwhile and will help my bidding practices_

_Excellent! I took many things away that will benefit our business_

_Learned more than I thought I would! Would definitely recommend it_

_We have already been able to put some of what we learned to use, and as a
result we have been able to pick up a few new contracts without having to resort to the lowest price wins "strategy". Even though it was a fair distance to go, it was well worth the time._

_This gave me a great understanding of the industry and productivity._

_The more in-depth the better it is. Very good overall presentation._

_Very effective material_

Check out http://sima.org for all information and to register; these workshops have been driven by our members, and the content is created by them for snow professionals...the workshops aren't perfect, but they are a great source of information and if you walk away with 1 or 2 solid ideas or methods, it could have a huge impact on your business

Feel free to call me or email me with any questions.

Brian Birch
814-602-4548
[email protected]


----------



## Rich Graz (Jul 9, 2011)

I will be attending the Build in Bid in Philly


----------

